# Kb et Ko?...



## brendan3 (18 Janvier 2008)

Comment se fait la conversion entre Kb et Ko (multiple de 8, mais dans quel sens?)
Et quelle explication à la différence de "poids" d'une photo dans la photothèque et à son arrivée chez un correspondant (variation différente d'un correspondant à l'autre, d'un moment à l'autre, d'un routeur à l'autre...)?
Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne de Macuser si peu expérimenté et inculte!


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

1 Ko = 8 Kb. Pour t'en souvenir, penses au débit annoncé par les FAI. Quand Neuf me promet 8 Mo, en fait je télécharge pas à 8 Mo/s mais à environ 1 Mo/s.

Mais attention:
Kb = Kbits. Il y a parfois une confusion entre byte et bits. Le Byte est plus ou moins égal à un octect. Disons que c'est à part. Mais on le voit parfois donc il faut le savoir.

Si tu parles de la différence de poids d'une photo entre le moment ou elle est dans iPhoto et après que tu l'aies envoyé par mail. C'est normal, c'est Mail qui les réduit automatiquement.

Par contre, je n'ai jamais constaté de différence en fonction du router. Si les photos ont des tailles différentes après envoie, c'est parce qu'elles ont des tailles différentes à la base. (Même prises avec le même appareil numérique, les tailles varient).


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2008)

:rose: 





brendan3 a dit:


> Comment se fait la conversion entre Kb et Ko (multiple de 8, mais dans quel sens?)
> Et quelle explication à la différence de "poids" d'une photo dans la photothèque et à son arrivée chez un correspondant (variation différente d'un correspondant à l'autre, d'un moment à l'autre, d'un routeur à l'autre...)?
> Merci d'éclairer ma lanterne de Macuser si peu expérimenté et inculte!



C'est simple : un bit (b) c'est l'unité d'information. il ne peut prendre que deux valeurs 0 ou 1 (le courant passe ou ne passe pas).
Un octet c'est un ensemble de huit bits. Pourquoi huit, simplement parce qu'il faut huit bits d'information pour pouvoir représenter tous les signes du langage : chiffres, lettres et signes particuliers et ce en utilisant une représentation hexadécimale basée sur deux demi-octets.

Le piège vient souvent de la confusion entre le bit et le Byte. Le Byte étant la traduction anglaise de l'octet. Pour différencier le Byte du bit, on peut se fier à l'utilisation des majuscules, minuscules : le bit = b minuscule et le Byte = B majuscule.

Tout mon raisonnement est basé sur les unités, pour le transposer au kilo, il faut tout multiplier par 1024. Je sais les informaticiens ne sont pas simples, en apparence seulement car le 1024 s'explique du fait de l'utilisation de la représentation binaire de l'information donc pour passer de l'unité au kilo, on ne multiplie pas par 1000 mais par 2 puissance 10 soit 1024.

edit : grillé.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

Afin de vous evitez quelques confusions dans les données chiffrées concernant les débits je vais faire un petit topo

*Définitions*
*bit ( vient de BInary digiT) symbole b
unité de base  0 ou 1 , ou encore "vrai-faux"
A ne surtout pas confondre avec byte
*octet symbole o
un octet c'est 8 bits


ces unités étant  petites on utilise plutot des unités plus grandes
toutes des puissances de 2
2-4-8 -16 -32-128 -256-512-1024  2048 etc
( tiens tiens , ca vous rappelle pas certains chiffres que vous voyez souvent ?)

Normalement si on veut etre pointilleux on devrait utliser que des multiples de 2
et utiliser un vocabulaire specifique à la base 2
Dans les faits on utilise le vocabulaire du systeme décimal ( mais avec les calculs en base 2)

Ainsi on à
kibi bit ( 1024 bits)
souvent remplacé par  kilobit  symbole kb
kibi octet ( 1024 octets) remplacé par kilooctet  symbole  ko

  mebi-octet 1 0048 576 octets ( 2 puissance vingt)
mais on utilise  le plus souvent l'expression
megaoctets ( environ 1milliond' octets)
et pareil avec les bits megabit ( environ 1 million de bits)
et giga en theorie 1024 mega ( environ mille mega)

Mesures de vitesse
kps kb/s  kiloctets par seconde
*bps ou bp/s  Bit par seconde
Mbs mb/s Megabits par secondes

Compte tenu du fait que un octet c'est 8bits
on a donc par exemple les équivalences suivantes
 j'en donne quelques unes

64kb/s = 8ko/s
128kb/s = 16 ko/s
256kb/s = 32ko/s
512kb/s = 64ko/s
768kb/s = 96ko/s
1mb/s = 1024kb/s = 128ko/s
2mb/s = 2048kb/s = 256ko/s
2,4mb/s = 2400kb/s = 300ko/s
4,8mb/s = 48800kb/s = 600ko/s
5,5mb/s = 5632kb/s = 704ko/s


Ah ben oui mais c'est pas ce que j'ai:

Attention
Maintenant un autre détail qui a son importance
Ne pas confondre mesures en ATM et TCP/IP

les mesures Free
Les mesures de free sont en ATM!
Asynchronous Transfer Mode (Mode de transfert asynchrone) est un protocole réseau qui transmet les données par "cellules" de 53 octets 

et entre le modem et l'ordinateur c'est un autre protocole TCP/IP

Comment s'y retrouver?
Pour passer du débit Free en ATM à l'équivalent en débit TCP/IP
il suffit de diviser par 1,2

Ainsi le super débit  5,5mb/s est en fait 
5632 divisé par  1,2 soit 4,693 mb/s ( en gros 4,7mb/s)
et donc 587ko/s


----------



## whereismymind (18 Janvier 2008)

Wahou, les gars, vous êtes super technique là !


----------



## brendan3 (18 Janvier 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> 1 Ko = 8 Kb. Pour t'en souvenir, penses au débit annoncé par les FAI. Quand Neuf me promet 8 Mo, en fait je télécharge pas à 8 Mo/s mais à environ 1 Mo/s.
> 
> Mais attention:
> Kb = Kbits. Il y a parfois une confusion entre byte et bits. Le Byte est plus ou moins égal à un octect. Disons que c'est à part. Mais on le voit parfois donc il faut le savoir.
> ...



Oui, mais je parle de la MEME photo qui apparaît avec un "poids" différent suivant qui la reçoit par le MEME routeur...Bizarre, non?


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2008)

whereismymind a dit:


> Wahou, les gars, vous êtes super technique là !



Eh oui, malgré mes soixante balais, j'ai encore quelques restes de mes cours d'électronique.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Janvier 2008)

brendan3 a dit:


> Oui, mais je parle de la MEME photo qui apparaît avec un "poids" différent suivant qui la reçoit par le MEME routeur...Bizarre, non?


et exactement le même OS?

( je connais la réponse)


----------



## brendan3 (18 Janvier 2008)

Soyons concret:
J'ai envoyé 4 photos à Cl. à ses deux adresses différentes sur Free:
-Premier envoi:1000Ko
-Second envoi (les mêmes photos!):2,5Mo
Encore plus concret:
Prenons la photo 017, elle "pèse" 620Ko dans la photothèque de iPhoto.
Je l'envoie à Cl. Il la reçoit dans un premier courriel avec un poids affiché de 848,95KB, dans un second courriel, elle ne pèse plus que 673,07KB!...
J'envoie LA MEME PHOTO à Ch (son adresse est sur AGAT.net), elle pèse alors 163,5Kb.
Je veux bien qu'il y ait des "embrouilles " entre KB et Kb, mais ça ne clarifie pas la question.
Mon fournisseur d'accès est Club-Internet/NEUF.
Les photos ont été envoyées avec l'application Mail de MAC OS X.
Cl tourne sur PC avec Windows Millenium (une relique sacrée?...)
Ch tourne sur PC aussi mais avec Windows XP
Je pense n'avoir rien oublié!
A vos calculettes...ou à vos tubes de paracétamol!!!


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2008)

brendan3 a dit:


> Soyons concret:
> J'ai envoyé 4 photos à Cl. à ses deux adresses différentes sur Free:
> -Premier envoi:1000Ko
> -Second envoi (les mêmes photos!):2,5Mo
> ...



Dns ton mail, tu fais abstraction d'un point important : les taux de compressions qui varient fortement d'un système à l'autre et son plus ou mois efficaces mais aussi plus ou moins destructifs.


----------



## brendan3 (18 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Dns ton mail, tu fais abstraction d'un point important : les taux de compressions qui varient fortement d'un système à l'autre et son plus ou mois efficaces mais aussi plus ou moins destructifs.


Donc le problème serait lié au taux de compression...et comment peut-on prendre connaissance de cette petite "bête"?
Je signale au passage, que l'un de mes correspondants n'a reçu que 2 photos sur 4 et que l'une d'elle était plutôt "surpressée" que compressée: 1221,85KB dans un premier courriel puis seulement 656,96KB dans le courriel suivant (le lendemain) pour la même photo!!!
Qui est à l'origine de ce taux de compression (variable apparemment): le Système d'exploitation de l'ordinateur au départ (MAC OS X TIger)? à l'arrivée (Windows Millenium, XP)? le fournisseur d'accès (Club-Internet, Free, agat.net)?


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2008)

brendan3 a dit:


> Donc le problème serait lié au taux de compression...et comment peut-on prendre connaissance de cette petite "bête"?
> Je signale au passage, que l'un de mes correspondants n'a reçu que 2 photos sur 4 et que l'une d'elle était plutôt "surpressée" que compressée: 1221,85KB dans un premier courriel puis seulement 656,96KB dans le courriel suivant (le lendemain) pour la même photo!!!
> Qui est à l'origine de ce taux de compression (variable apparemment): le Système d'exploitation de l'ordinateur au départ (MAC OS X TIger)? à l'arrivée (Windows Millenium, XP)? le fournisseur d'accès (Club-Internet, Free, agat.net)?



Là tu en demandes trop, nous ne sommes pas sur ton système ni dans les tuyaux de ton FAI.

Toutefois, je ne sais pas quelle est la destination de tes envois; mais moi, j'évite, pour le confort de mes correspondant, de les saturer avec des images trop lourdes et j'utilise la fonction idoine de mon logiciel de catalogage de photos (iPhoto ou autre) pour envoyer des photos d'un poids raisonnable (entre 100 et 200Ko par image). Dans iPhoto, c'est la fonction "Courrier" du menu "Partage"

Edit : Je suis rouge de confusion car je viens de voir que mon post précédent est bourré de méchantes coquilles.


----------



## daffyb (18 Janvier 2008)

les différents poids que tu nous donnes, tu les lis où ?
dans le logiciel de mail ou dans le finder/explorateur windows ?


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Eh oui, malgré mes soixante balais, j'ai encore quelques restes de mes cours d'électronique.


 

60 balais.... exprimé en décimal ou hexadécimal???


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> 60 balais.... exprimé en décimal ou hexadécimal???



En fait, j'ai un peu oublié la méthode de conversion mais avec 3C en hexa, je ne dois pas être loin.


----------



## brendan3 (18 Janvier 2008)

daffyb a dit:


> les différents poids que tu nous donnes, tu les lis où ?
> dans le logiciel de mail ou dans le finder/explorateur windows ?


Les différents poids que je cite sont ceux que l'on lit sur la page de courriel et relatifs aux pièces jointes qui , en l'occurence, sont les dites photos.
Je pense que ceux annoncés par mes correspondants sont de même origine.


----------



## David_b (18 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Eh oui, malgré mes soixante *balais*, j'ai encore quelques restes de mes cours d'*électronique*.



Avec autant de balais autour de toi, je t'aurais plutôt imaginé dans le rôle d'un magicien que d'un électronicien


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2008)

David_b a dit:


> Avec autant de balais autour de toi, je t'aurais plutôt imaginé dans le rôle d'un magicien que d'un électronicien



Sauf que j'ai fait des études mais j'ai jamais mis en pratique. Je n'ai sévi que dans l'informatique (grands systèmes IBM). :rateau: 

Bon allez, assez floodé.


----------



## r e m y (18 Janvier 2008)

hippo sulfite a dit:


> Sauf que j'ai fait des études mais j'ai jamais mis en pratique. Je n'ai sévi que dans l'informatique (grands systèmes IBM). :rateau:
> 
> Bon allez, assez floodé.



[Mode vieux chnock ON]
wahou... tu as du connaître les cartes perforées et la programmation en Fortran alors.


----------



## hippo sulfite (18 Janvier 2008)

r e m y a dit:


> [Mode vieux chnock ON]
> wahou... tu as du connaître les cartes perforées et la programmation en Fortran alors.



Ouais monsieur et même en assembleur 360 .....

[Mode vieux chnock off]


----------

